# What SCARES you?



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

What scares you?--- Just the thought of it, makes your skin crawl or strikes fear into your heart during the Halloween season?
*
For me, it's werewolves, and zombies....creepy!*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The giant _*BLEEPING *_spider on it's web in my front doorway! I was checking for my reaper gift for the 3rd time today and almost walked right into the darn thing. Scared me half to death.










*Note:* The _'area of concern'_ is where the anticipated reaper gift will be laying any day now _<claps hands in excitement>_

I guess you've figured out I hate spiders.


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

Clowns creep me out!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Janet Reno, that guy scares the crap outta me.


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

I'll second the spiders because it's hard-wired into our entire family; we're all cursed with arachnophobia. But it's not really fear; I don't like them, but I'm fascinated by them at the same time. Same with sharks - will not set foot in an ocean but will watch every shark movie known to man.

For me, what's truly terrifying is the unknown. I'm a "fill-in-the-blank" kind of person. If I'm walking alone at night and hear strange noises in the darkness, my mind will create something much more terrifying than anything that is _actually _out there. It's what you can't see that scares me.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

The dark, aliens from _Signs_, troll from _Earnest Scared Stupid_, sleep paralysis, and... the dark.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

In all honesty, its the dark. Not like when its dark outside, but the pitch black when all the lights in your house or a room are off. The feeling of not knowing whats around you, especially not knowing whats in front of you, scares me the most. Even though I know that nothing is there, it just creeps me out. Also, any noise I here when its late at night and I'm home alone gets my imagination running thinking about what it could be. I also have to check at least twice if all the doors are locked. Strange, I know. 

And for the longest time when I was younger, Michael Myers scared me, after I saw the first Halloween at a cousins house. I'v gotten over it now, but I could spend many sleepless nights just lying in bed afraid.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

This stupid black widow, no matter how many times I knock the web down it appears in a new door or window! I know it's the same one b/c it has not 1 but 4 red diamonds!! It seems to be immune to the sprays that we spray around windows and doors! Talk about creepy when you open a door and there it is in your face!








[/IMG]


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I am on the unknown bandwagon, I am cursed with an overactive imagination on steroids. If I hear a squeak I will think someone is in the house, or something is breaking in. I am also afraid of someone watching me sleep, I just have every door in the house dead bolted and my room locked. I am also full of paranoia, I might seem crazy but no one will get into my room at night.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

She's beautiful Azrielle, I wouldnt want her around either.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

What really scares me if the price of some of the new props this year.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

lol, I was going to say that too! But mice... real or little rubber ones ' ookie' they creep me out!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Seriously? Cancer and heart attack. If I even read about them I break out in a cold sweat. I can deall with any other illness, but these get me. I suppose its because its what did in my parents.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Thing about spiders is you have to hit them directly for it to work after it dries its useless.

Things that scare me are:
Spiders 
My house from 2-5 am
The dark
germs
The zipper on my pants yes i am a male. Scared to death of that torture device. 
prison...YES prison i went for a field trip at school once for god knows what reason was behind this but prison! Not a trip i want to make twice. Really gets weird when they take your shoe strings and belt away...and yes all classes had to go. YEAH WHAT THE HELL WAS UP WITH THAT!

I have a lot of crazy phobias like hating buttons (I HATE BUTTONS!!! I wont even touch one!) etc...But i wont go into all those.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Large Marge from pee-wees big adventure...



















ever since i was a kid


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> ....Michael Myers scared me, after I saw the first Halloween at a cousins house....


Michael Myers scares me too! I know it's weird but I don't watch horror flicks anymore, give me terrible dreams.


----------



## Scaranda (Aug 31, 2009)

Spiders, silent rooms, pitch black darkness, ghosts [thanks to the Fatal Frame horror game series] and aliens. [From Alien, Predator, Signs etc.]


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Sharks scare the !#@[email protected] out of me. If you want to see a grown man pee his pants just drop me all unprotected in a shark tank. The thought of them gives me the willys.


----------



## witch_princess (Sep 20, 2007)

Pure darkness cuz who knows what is waiting to get you in the dark or to trip over.


----------



## witch_princess (Sep 20, 2007)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> In all honesty, its the dark. Not like when its dark outside, but the pitch black when all the lights in your house or a room are off. The feeling of not knowing whats around you, especially not knowing whats in front of you, scares me the most. Even though I know that nothing is there, it just creeps me out. Also, any noise I here when its late at night and I'm home alone gets my imagination running thinking about what it could be. I also have to check at least twice if all the doors are locked. Strange, I know.
> 
> And for the longest time when I was younger, Michael Myers scared me, after I saw the first Halloween at a cousins house. I'v gotten over it now, but I could spend many sleepless nights just lying in bed afraid.


Lol, I am the same way. I'll triple check to make sure my doors and windows are locked if I just got done watching a horror movie. Though I'm not very afraid of Mike Myers.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

During the Halloween season, nothing in particular scares me except maybe the thought of someone popping up behind me with a bloody mask and a revving chainsaw. Luckily that doesn't happen to me too much (probably because I don't go on too many hayrides). Most of the classic monsters are spooky and nifty, but they don't really scare me. Something that does give me the willies in a big way is aliens. The reported phenomenon of alien abductions has actually been freaking me right out for the past week or so, starting with watching some of the dang old movie Communion. 

Just the suggestion of something that just maybe COULD happen tends to get me unsettled.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

dolls... i hate dolls. always smiling and staring at you. i wasn't even able to watch dead silence.. stupid dolls!!


----------



## Stephbat (Aug 19, 2009)

Scary little kids mostly. Plus when I'm home alone and I hear noises at night I get freaked.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

Reynard Muldrake said:


> Something that does give me the willies in a big way is aliens. The reported phenomenon of alien abductions has actually been freaking me right out for the past week or so, starting with watching some of the dang old movie Communion.
> 
> Just the suggestion of something that just maybe COULD happen tends to get me unsettled.


Aliens used to creep me out, it was the movie Signs that got me I think the most scared I had ever been from a movie. I was really young when I saw it, and I could not sleep in my room alone for I think 3 months, not kidding. I still joke about it with my parents, because I would go into their room in the middle of the night almost everynight after I saw that movie. I still get freaked out by the scene were the girl sees the alien shadow in here window. Everynight I check to look at my blinds before going to bed, a wierd habit, but I always do it.


----------



## MobileMayhem (Mar 9, 2007)

Being in the dark and it being eerily quiet, like there's something there waiting to jump out at me.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

So I guess this is why we like Halloween! Facing the fears. Because everything mentioned is connected with Halloween or used in most Halloween celebrations and haunts.

Anything Devil-related gets me.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Snakes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Not-so-sunny-lane said:


> Clowns creep me out!


Thank You !!


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Terra said:


> The giant _*BLEEPING *_spider on it's web in my front doorway! I was checking for my reaper gift for the 3rd time today and almost walked right into the darn thing. Scared me half to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG! This is the one of the only reasons I am glad I live in a cold climate.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

OK, spiders scare me so bad that they make me cry with fear (how embarrassing is that!) My family fears them too. 
My husband and I have a deal though... if I come across a spider- he deals with it, but if one of my dogs gifts us with a mouse,
its my job to deal with it...he's on top of the chair crying!!! JK! lol! 

Of course, always in the back of my mind is the friggin' Exorcist!
I can't walk up the stairs in the dark, cuz I know she's on the stairs,
bent backwards just waiting to get me....I saw this movie when I was a teenager and 
I faced the back of the theater most of the time (I wasn't the only one either!) 

On Halloween, I'm OK with fake spiders- my guest bath and front porch are going to be a spider's lair.  Go figure.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Snakes..really creep me out..i hate them with a passion...o and old nasty, musty houses..u would love to go thru but dont know if u will make it out??


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't watch horror movies...ever since seeing The Omen when I was a teenager. I had to close my eyes through most of the movie. Then there was some really old black and white movie I accidentally was watching late at night about 5 years ago. Don't know the name of it, but I've thought about it ever since. I think what I fear the most are....EARWIGS! I once took a door latch completely off the bedroom door because I knew there was an earwig hiding in there. They're always hiding in the door frame of my shed and when I open the door bunches of them just fall out.


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

When I was little I used to have nightmares about The Jolly Green Giant...the old non-cartoon version who didn't smile. I think my dad may have teased me about the JGG coming to get me because I wouldn't eat my Lima beans. Still not a fan of the green guy, never buy his veggies, and still don't eat Lima beans.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

Hmmmmm... I'm not thrilled about spiders. We get big brown ones that make major people-trap webs every night in the summer. I walked on to our balcony one night last year and right into a web. The spider was so big I felt it hit me in the back and then my wife and I heard the thump as it hit the wall (as a result of my flailing around trying to get my shirt off). It was massive. That had to be a spider low point for me. The black widow my brother-in-law found in my warehouse last week wasn't great either.

Other than that, not much I can think of. The movie Signs pushed some buttons for me but I don't know why. The whole looking out the window and seeing the alien on the roof bit rang me like a bell. Very creepy. Made me snuggle a little closer to my trusty and constant companion... a Kimber 3" M1911 .45.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh Yeah!! I totally agree with you about musty old houses! I LOVE old houses and have always wanted to live in one 
(one kinda like the one in the Others) but I know I could never be alone or even sleep in it.


----------



## Tippy (Oct 7, 2008)

*What scares you*

Creepy Dolls. One doll especially. I was cleaning out my daughters closet after she left for college and I found the ugliest doll I have ever seen in the bottom of a box. I cannot imagine where she got it and I keep forgetting to ask her about it. But it looks like the dolls face has melted and now it is disfigured. Eeek
Ofcourse I immediately put it with my Halloween decorations. Lol


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

Terra said:


> The giant _*BLEEPING *_spider on it's web in my front doorway! I was checking for my reaper gift for the 3rd time today and almost walked right into the darn thing. Scared me half to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the frickin picture terra LOL that was enough to give me the willys . yep i'm 6'4" 320 lbs and spiders freak me the hell out . last year i walked into my gazebo and walked thru a web when i looked back i saw my head shape cut out of the web about a half an inch from a huge frickin spider ( if it would have been on my forehead , my wife would have found dead right there ) and i still was goofy for about an hour... i made my giant spider for my personal phobia prop


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

1. Anything having to do with demonic possession.
2. Spiders and CRICKETS, wasps, snakes...
3. My parents basement.
4. Being stabbed.
5. Being alone in my house at night. My imagination definitely gets the better of me sometimes. 

I'm such a chicken that I could think of a million more, but these are the top ones I think.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

inanimate objects (especially toys) coming to life. When my mother read "Indian in the Cupboard" to me as a child I ran to my room and removed any and all toys from the closet and toy box. it took her a week to convince me to put them away.


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Like most people on this thread, spiders terrify me to the point I cant move. Other arachnophobes may be amused by British comedian Phil Jupitus on youtube talking about spiders. He hits it right on the head. No-one has ever discribed my reasoning behind spider fear like he did. He does sware a lot but its worth it if you can overlook that.

I also am terrified of insincere smiles, which means i'm not too fond of clowns either.









The Gentlemen from Buffy just.. ugh.. so scary.. and Pennywise from IT... *shudder*.

Also really scared of poltergeists.. I have no idea why but poltergeists are so damn teffifying!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

MedeaViolia said:


> Like most people on this thread, spiders terrify me to the point I cant move. Other arachnophobes may be amused by this youtube of british comedian talking about spiders. He hits it right on the head. No-one has ever discribed my reasoning behind spider fear like he did.
> 
> I also am terrified of insincere smiles, which means i'm not too fond of clowns either.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but we are a family friendly forum and I had to remove the link to the video you referred to. 

The Gentleman were scary. One of the best Buffy episodes ever!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Go to 1:09 in this video. That scares me. Usually when I play it though, it takes a lot longer to find him than they found him in only 3 halls. I like Friday the 13 movies, and it's not Jason that scares me, it's finding him in this game, and that noise too. Again, Jason doesn't scare me it's the shock to find him after you've been looking awhile for him plus that noise.

YouTube - Friday the 13Th - Full Game (Mark)


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Terra said:


> I'm sorry but we are a family friendly forum and I had to remove the link to the video you referred to.
> 
> The Gentleman were scary. One of the best Buffy episodes ever!


Eep.. I didnt realise he swore so much! edited my original post.


The Kindestod from season 2 of Buffy is terrifying too.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well we discussed this last year & its the same for me.......I have always been terrified of Zombies since I saw "Night of the Living Dead" as a kid. But what has really terrified me is in the last few years they have started to RUN!! Whats up with that?

I mean I always knew I could get away from a zombie till they started this running business! EEWWW bad creepy feeling for me!!


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

I have nightmares of it being Halloween around 5pm and I haven't put out a single prop or decoration yet!!! Scares the crap out of me.


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

Kenpilot said:


> I have nightmares of it being Halloween around 5pm and I haven't put out a single prop or decoration yet!!! Scares the crap out of me.


5pm?! our ToTs start turning up around then! well, it used to be that no-one went ToTing till after Blue Peter but that isnt on any more. I would be in hysterics if I didnt have a thing out by then. That is a true nightmare.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Bugs...pretty to look at but never on me!!! NONONONONONO!!!! Not even the most beautiful butterfly in the world. I'm not afraid of the dark, just what might be hiding there. I can climb/ride to heights, but I can't stand anyone being around me, because I am afraid they will knock me off or be mean enough to push me off....fear of falling then I suppose. Being the center of attention. Big crowds no matter if they are strangers or not, can't stand too many people at one time, makes me VERY nervous and claustrophobic, though I'm not afraid of small spaces (that is as long as I know I can get out, if I'm locked in that's another story). Too many noisy kids (guess that's more nervousness than fear). Used to be petrified of balloons (the fear of the popping noise) or any loud bangs for that matter but I think I'm getting better about that.

And I guess I have to admit it...fear of failure and fear of being alone. (Though lately alone sounds just fine to me because I really need that vacation!)


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Kenpilot said:


> I have nightmares of it being Halloween around 5pm and I haven't put out a single prop or decoration yet!!! Scares the crap out of me.


You know, I have that same nightmare several times each year myself.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Kenpilot said:


> I have nightmares of it being Halloween around 5pm and I haven't put out a single prop or decoration yet!!! Scares the crap out of me.


I just had that dream two weeks ago. It was *HORRIBLE!*


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh MAN!! I found "Night of the Living Dead" on you tube, the whole movie in 17 parts.

To make matters worse in part 7 the radio is playing and guess what.......the guy on there says they interviewed a man here in Hampton, NC.....just great...something else to scare the hell out of me......Night of the Living Dead happened in NC!!!


----------



## paradive (Oct 17, 2007)

i don't scare easily, but i am generally terrified of bot flies and other parasitic creatures, the idea of being buried alive, and the "curb" scene from American History X. i've seen a lot of disturbing films, but that scene is just. so. traumatizing.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Old houses. They just freak me out. They always look like they're watching and waiting. And so I collect vintage real photo postcards of old houses, go figure. Trying to face my fear I guess.  And grand-daddy longlegs. I can't even look at one.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I can't stand the dark, to be honest.
I'm also scared of open fields, things can come at you from all direction!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Like many others--spiders, creepy clowns, snakes. Generally any creepy, crawly critter, especially in large numbers. I don't even like to touch plastic spiders and snakes in stores. I will if dared to, but not for jollies!

I also suffer with the overactive imagination, so any (good) horror movie I watch will give me the booboojeebies for a couple of days.

Frankly, true crime stuff scares me more than anything in the movies or stores. Serial murderers, graverobbing woman-suit making freaks, cannibals, etc. Ugh!


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

MedeaViolia said:


> The Gentlemen from Buffy just.. ugh.. so scary.. and Pennywise from IT... *shudder*.


The Gentlemen from _Buffy_...LOL That's one of my favorite episodes. The silence and the amazing music. That's great.....

As far as Pennywise...my girlfriend is PETRIFIED of clowns (so naturally I make her go through every clown-themed haunted house I can find). I'm a huge fan of Tim Curry (who plays Pennywise), so I made her watch the movie with me. BIG MISTAKE! Now every time I say, "Beep-beep, Richie!" or "They float...they ALL float...." she just cringes....


----------



## jtohm (Sep 14, 2005)

paradive said:


> i don't scare easily, but i am generally terrified of bot flies and other parasitic creatures, the idea of being buried alive, and the "curb" scene from American History X. i've seen a lot of disturbing films, but that scene is just. so. traumatizing.


That scene is terrible. My sister made me watch that movie and I HATED that scene....I have a huge issue with anyone touching my teeth and that scene didn't help.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Muffy said:


> Oh MAN!! I found "Night of the Living Dead" on you tube, the whole movie in 17 parts.
> 
> To make matters worse in part 7 the radio is playing and guess what.......the guy on there says they interviewed a man here in Hampton, NC.....just great...something else to scare the hell out of me......Night of the Living Dead happened in NC!!!



LOL! I'm in NC too.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I am not afraid of much....except Wasps...not just any wasp, but those darn Yellow Jackets that bug you, even though you don't bug them...and can sting you repeatedly and still be able to go back and brag to their buddies about it.

Other things that creep me out is the thought that there are still some sick individuals out there, just waiting to prey on someone (i.e. pedifiles) , the fact that my daughters are becoming teenagers, and the fact that one of them might hook up with a Young Conservative Republican Southern Baptist!!!


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

MedeaViolia said:


> Like most people on this thread, spiders terrify me to the point I cant move. Other arachnophobes may be amused by British comedian Phil Jupitus on youtube talking about spiders. He hits it right on the head. No-one has ever discribed my reasoning behind spider fear like he did. He does sware a lot but its worth it if you can overlook that.
> 
> I also am terrified of insincere smiles, which means i'm not too fond of clowns either.
> 
> ...


That episode, "HUSH" of BTVS was the best one ever. It is also one of my favorite episodes of any TV series ever.

1Clowns, 2)anything that floats with it's feet above the ground instead of walking, 3)anything (usually vampires coming out of their coffins) that stand up with their bodies rigid, by pivoting on their heels, 4) zombies that can run (see the last 'Night of the Living Dead'). I was never afraid of zombies until I saw that movie, because zombies alway just shamble along. I thought it would be easy to get away from them, just RUN. Now the S.O.B.'s can run too. Doesn't look good for the rest of us. LOL


----------



## Scaresmith (Jul 30, 2009)

All my props failing with all my friends and family waiting to go through the haunt on Halloween. Shivers. Oh and sharks. After Jaws I quit night diving. Thank you Mr Spielberg.


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

1. Heights
2. Snakes
3. Martha Stewart Halloween Magazine


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Actually it was Peter Benchley......Did you see those Sharks off Cape Cod?


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Clowns!!! I hate them.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Can people tell why they are scared of clowns? I don't understand why.


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

Birds thanks to Mr. Hitchcock! To this day when I pump gas I look around in fear of attack!


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Spiders. They're creepy and you never know what they're up to. The funny thing is Spider-Man is my favorite superhero, lol.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Those painted on fake smiles, and I don't think they are funny at all!!
They are pure Evil just look at them ....







Gross!!!


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

For all of you who are scared of spiders. Found this big guy on my back deck today and thought of you. You're Welcome  

View attachment 6094


----------



## Scaresmith (Jul 30, 2009)

Peter Benchley wrote the book. Steven Spielberg brought it to life on the big screen where it scared the daylights out of me. No I didn't see those sharks. I'm guessing it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Digital-Vrykolakas (Sep 12, 2009)

Berber or speckled carpet always seems to look like millions of little insects are crawling around on it. I can't stare at it for too long without running out of the room.
I also can't sit at my desk unless my legs aren't under it. Ever since a spider fell on my leg while sitting at the art table at school I just haven't been the same. Speaking of which, I'm standing right now thanks to the wolf spider pic above *shudders*.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

wristslitter said:


> Janet Reno, that guy scares the crap outta me.


Thats a good one, but I still cant make my mind up on what it is.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Another thing that scares me is my mil with shorts on...Yuk!!!!


----------



## thegingerowl (Sep 8, 2009)

Truly, I'd have to say the thing I am scared of most is losing a loved one. Otherwise...hmm. Being alone in a large, dark house with someone trying to break in/or having already got in somehow gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Scaresmith said:


> Peter Benchley wrote the book. Steven Spielberg brought it to life on the big screen where it scared the daylights out of me. No I didn't see those sharks. I'm guessing it wasn't pretty.


Jaws was actually based on a series of shark attacks that occured in the early 1900's in and around Long Beach Island, NJ. My in-laws used to have a shore house down on the island, and there is a lot of information at the museum.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Finn said:


> Jaws was actually based on a series of shark attacks that occured in the early 1900's in and around Long Beach Island, NJ. My in-laws used to have a shore house down on the island, and there is a lot of information at the museum.


I have heard of this! I saw a documentary (Discovery Channel maybe?) about a month ago, were they re-enacted the events. Most of the attacks happened in Matawan Creek. Very interesting show but also very sad. I can't image how awful that must have been for those people.

Here is more info on the events:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jersey_Shore_shark_attacks_of_1916


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

@ Kenpilot: I hope you sprayed some pesticide on it or at least stomped on it.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

cinders said:


> I don't watch horror movies...ever since seeing The Omen when I was a teenager. I had to close my eyes through most of the movie. Then there was some really old black and white movie I accidentally was watching late at night about 5 years ago. Don't know the name of it, but I've thought about it ever since. I think what I fear the most are....EARWIGS! I once took a door latch completely off the bedroom door because I knew there was an earwig hiding in there. They're always hiding in the door frame of my shed and when I open the door bunches of them just fall out.


Oh my gosh Cinder, i'm sooo with you on the earwig fear. They just creep and crawl around so silently and get into everything...sooo GROSS!! If you hang clothes on the line, ya better shake them out before you put them on, if not next thing you know there is an earwig crawling up your neck...ewww!

Also I swear if there is an earwig within 5 feet and there are 5 people sitting in that space that darn earwig will come up and crawl on me... 

Other fears that I have, flying (terrified and a BIG baby!!) and tornadoes...


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I used to be afraid of dolls after seeing Child's Play as a kid. I've long since gotten over that fear, but I've always been terrified of heights.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Halloweenfan said:


> Can people tell why they are scared of clowns? I don't understand why.


A guy I once worked with, who was also a professional clown once told me that when very young toddlers are forced into the face of a clown by a parent, it leaves an imprint on the subconscience, and he also blames "IT".....but "Polterguist" pre-dated that movie..


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Rob Alister said:


> @ Kenpilot: I hope you sprayed some pesticide on it or at least stomped on it.


Stomped on it?! Are you kidding me?!  did you not see the size of that thing?! lol It probable would have grabbed my foot if I tried to stomp on it.  So I sprayed A LOT of Pesticide on it and it took forever to die. I don't mind spiders, but when they are the size of the palm of your hand AND hairy, yeah not a fan.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Clowns. Always has been, always will be. No idea why.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

How about - Motherf*cken' snakes, on a motherf*cken' plane.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Showtime. 

Seriously, nothing scares me more than that moment right before 'opening'. Is everything working? Is it good enough? Will anyone come? What if this or that? Crap, I didn't finish this over here quite as much as I'ld like, will they notice? etc.

I got a little show tonight, and I'm so scared I'm sick to my stomach. I'm sure it will be fine and all...I hope...


----------



## Severeth (Sep 14, 2009)

Spiders. I am terrified of them. One time, there was a gigantic spider hanging upside down over the kitchen doorway and I screamed and ran so fast to find my dad... I had a panic attack and it took two hours to calm me down. I'm not usually one to be scared, either.

Oh, I don't like noises either. Like creaking or a big loud noise.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*
Today....trying to get all the Halloween decor out of the attic.....*  _*H1*_


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Snakes are bad enough- but the UNEXPECTEDLY *CLOSE* snake is the WORST! My truck is tall, and I'm not, so I have to swing my legs out and land on both feet when I exit. Once, I parked in my driveway, swung my legs out and almost LANDED on a coiled six foot black snake. 

It took 20 minutes for my heart rate to return to normal!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

boo who? said:


> Snakes are bad enough- but the UNEXPECTEDLY *CLOSE* snake is the WORST! My truck is tall, and I'm not, so I have to swing my legs out and land on both feet when I exit. Once, I parked in my driveway, swung my legs out and almost LANDED on a coiled six foot black snake.
> 
> It took 20 minutes for my heart rate to return to normal!


EEK! I would be scrambling to get back into the truck before it latched onto my legs and devoured me whole.


----------



## hellodarc (Oct 4, 2009)

spiders with big legs


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm scared of Great Stuff getting on my fingers! UGH! lol 

In all honestly though, Spiders creep me out. I got a cold chill from Tara's picture of the spider at her doorway. That would have me feeling crawlies all over me for hours. 

That and water. I'm not talking swim pools or shower/baths. I'm referring to the lakes and ocean, which I'm facinated by both, but you can't see what is around you. People laugh and say, "you scared of the little fishes"....No...I'm scared of the big A$$ fishes you can't see. They are there people, I tell you..... they are there!


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

CLOWNS. I.HATE.CLOWNS. They absolutely terrify me.

The dark scares me, too. How silly is that??


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Big spiders, I don't mind the smaller ones, I can pick them up but not big hairy ones. Also the mythical Kraken creature lol it's all those tentacles and that horrible mouth they have.


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

I use to have really bad Zombie nightmares until I read that the feelings of 'lack of inspiration" can be an underlining cause. No more zombie dreams!

What really creeps me out? I don't know how to explain it, maybe the fear of being alone or out of options, but that sounds like depression and that not it.

When I go to work at 5 in morning I'm quickly walking to the car, check the backseat when the door light comes on, lock the doors and close the garage door quickly to save my family (garage leads into the house). Last weekend it was the Jersey Devil and hey if he can live for a few hundred years he knows how to get to Delaware. Okay maybe TV does give my imagination a few things I don't need to be thinking of.

But if someone awake in the house I'm at ease and don't think twice about walking to my car in the dark, I still check the backseat :

Maybe I'll find the real names for it here.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

For me its eyes, Anyone messing with thier eyes ( those that turn thier lids inside out) or touching the eye. Movies where the eye is punctured I can not watch. I even have a hard time putting eyeliner on for Halloween. It's terrible because I really want to get some cool contacts for my costume but I dont think I can get the darn thing in my eye without freaking out.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, today it's the wind. 

Here in New Jersey the wind is howling and huge gusts just sent all my props careening across the yard. My Reaper ended up pushing up mums, the guillotine was laid out so it would be better at trimming the grass than lopping off heads, even the picket fence around the graveyard got picked up and bowled over! 

Those entrance gate columns got knocked down, my imprisoned skeleton escaped, the winged angel climbed out of its coffin, and tombstones were rolling around like tumbleweed in, well, Tombstone. Why, it's almost like everything was made out of Styrofoam. 

Oh wait! Everything _is _made out of Styrofoam!

Fortunately, nothing was damaged so true disaster was averted. But why tempt the wind gods any further? I left everything in a prone position until these whirlwinds subside otherwise I'll be enduring more even nail-biters.

Rich


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm totally and completely afraid of, THE DARK. 
Eeeeeek! How lame is that? But it's totally legit.


----------



## Aunt Sissy (Aug 24, 2006)

Wanna laugh? I have an extreme dislike of frogs and even the cute little big eyed toads, BLECH! I can actually fly "broomless" if I see one close enough. What's messed up is I KNOW they can't hurt me, go figure.

What truly scares me down to the marrow? The living, breathing, speaking, two legged. Not afraid of anything that may have passed already and decided to return, no prob. there., its the ones that haven't left in the first place that give me the terrors. Don't get me wrong, Joe Blow doesn't scare me, its the BAD ONES that hurt children and old people and rob folks just because they think they're entitled to anything they want, without working for it. Thugs, gang members, rapists and the occasional mentally unbalanced panhandler.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

What really freaks me out is Demonic Possession....after "The Exorcist" !!! Cause I know it is real........after that Rain on Halloween night lol!


----------



## Bullyghost (Aug 18, 2008)

I am afraid of those great big flocks of birds! I can feel all those little eyes looking at me....never saw the movie "the birds" so not sure where the fear comes from...


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

Heights...actually not how high up I am but the whole falling and smacking into the ground(I used to be a forklift operator and I would have to go 25-35 feet in the air...sweaty palms all the way). 
Won't do roller coasters either, again it's the whole flying out of the cart and going flying through the air and smacking into a tree or the pavement and believe it or not.....haunted houses. Not the real ones but the ones you walk through for entertainment. I always think what if a mental patient has escaped from somewhere and now has control of the chainsaw which really works.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

Muffy said:


> But what has really terrified me is in the last few years they have started to RUN!! Whats up with that?
> 
> I mean I always knew I could get away from a zombie till they started this running business! EEWWW bad creepy feeling for me!!


SAME HERE!!! LOL I love zombies, gotta dress as one usually for each Halloween and then I love the zombie flicks but the thought that they can run now...I'd be in trouble! 

I also don't like the part in the Exorcist where her head turns all the way around! I used to dream that she was sitting at my desk in the middle of the night doing that over and over and cackling.. ::shudder::

What else? Um, I don't like it when knives or scissors, or anything sharp is pointed at me at any time-even if it's just sitting on the table. It freaks me out!


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Raccoons in the middle of the night, grunting and growling at each other in a tree I have to walk past. If I can see them. No big deal. But their "nest" is about 5 feet above my head, and the local news ran a story a couple days ago about a granny getting attacked for no reason by 8 of the little buggers in another town.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nyxy said:


> Raccoons in the middle of the night, grunting and growling at each other in a tree I have to walk past. If I can see them. No big deal. But their "nest" is about 5 feet above my head, and the local news ran a story a couple days ago about a granny getting attacked for no reason by 8 of the little buggers in another town.


Sounds crazy, but I have seen something similar to this. This group was'nt mean as they were hungry! Someone had been feeding them so they lost all fear.....about 15 of them begging across the street in a private park, across from a restraunt._* H1*_


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't have actual fear of living creatures, some eww factor going on, but when I see spiders, I just rmemeber how many of those dreaded skeeters they eat, so leave 'em alone, been know to catch and release in my house, if possible, don't get me wrong, I am nervous around snakes and spiders, and also earwigs, but the things that scare me are being outside after dark , alone, and not because of animals or ghosts, wind, etc, but of the two legged animals, they hurt more people and , and animals than any "wild" creature ever did. Also, at haunted houses, when a actor gets too close in my "space", don't like that at all. when I was a child I had dreams of falling alot. so things like large roller coasters, the demon drop,. etc make me relive the nightmares. so, yeah, don't like that either, a sissy, maybe, but the fear is real.


----------



## JessicaWitch93 (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't really have much that scares me except losing a loved one and having to watch it happen. Spiders are cool, monsters aren't so bad, being chased through the woods at night is fun, the unknown is intriguing to me, but I can NOT, I repeat, CAN NOT watch a loved one die. If one of my loved ones is going to die, I can't be around them. I couldn't even be around my own Grandmother when she died. I spent one day with her while she was sick, but that was it, I couldn't be in the hospital room while she was dying. When that little heart monitor thingy started beeping and the little lines started getting straighter and straighter, I had to leave the room and I was six years old when that happened. I don't like to think of losing a loved one and I can't even bare the thought of watching it happen. That's what scares me the most.


----------



## buckles (Aug 25, 2009)

*Michael Myers*

My favorite Halloween movie, but he has always scared the sh*t out of me... The original movie is so well done. The first movie really portrays him as a stalker/realistic character, that's what has scared me for all these years...The movie seems real! Now i have this years Spirit Halloween 6' Michael Myers setup for a display in my front room/window. I'm wondering how i will sleep at night knowing Michael is 10 feet from my bedroom...


----------



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

My fears from least to greatest:

5. Someone under my bed with a knife ready to cut my achilles heels
4. Demonic Possession
3. Dolls
2. Clowns
1. A demonically possessed clown doll waiting under my bed with a knife ready to cut my achilles heels. (I am getting panicky just thinking about it)


----------



## hatsheput63 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ted Bundy always frightened me. He could change his looks,and that was creepy to me.


----------



## akup (Sep 10, 2009)

I totally love to be scared!!!! Staying up watching spooky movies, in the dark, alone, with the front door open waiting for the Zombies to come knocking on my door...woohoo!

3 movies that really *scare* the *bejeezus* out of me and I can't watch without my husband are...

1. "The Haunting" original Black & White...A Dr brings a group to Hill House to investigate the paramormal...the scene where Theo and Elanor are in the bedroom and there's this loud knocking and the scene where Elanor think Theo is next to her squeezing her hand but she's 10 ft away.

2. "Don't Be Afraid of the Dark" made for TV movie back in 1973...A couple move into a house, the wife unbricks a fireplace and these little green creatures with white bumps come out and they whisper "Psspsspsspsspss" totally give me the creeps.

3. "In Dreams" Annette Benning and Robert Downey Jr...She's psychic and dreams of the little girls are taken away, then her daughter is taken...I think it's the fact that I'm a Mom and it really bothers me to think of anyone ever hurting a child...but this film has a real creepy feel to it.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

Muffy said:


> Oh MAN!! I found "Night of the Living Dead" on you tube, the whole movie in 17 parts.
> 
> To make matters worse in part 7 the radio is playing and guess what.......the guy on there says they interviewed a man here in Hampton, NC.....just great...something else to scare the hell out of me......Night of the Living Dead happened in NC!!!



Actually in the movie it happened in Pennsylvania. When I watch it I hear them calling out the counties and it freaks me out because they're not that far away from me. M. Night Shyamalan also bases his movies in Pennsylvania because he loves the scenery here. Every one of his movies freaks me out but especially Signs because again I 'm not that far away from the counties they mention.


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> Can people tell why they are scared of clowns? I don't understand why.



Clowns are scary, drug addled drunks. Most are probably pedophiles too. They live behind make up so they aren't recognized in a most wanted poster. Duh. 

I also scared of Martha Stewart. She is seriously creepy.


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

Stupid People in large Groups, Especially scary during new years here in Sin City.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

...I agree, Martha Stewart is kinda scary!!!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

Im with Terra on this one, big real spiders
and...*gulp*
.."american idol"
D8


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

When I was a kid, I was afraid of the dark because I thought there may be monsters out there that might hurt me. 
Now that I'm an adult, I'm scared of the dark because I KNOW there are people out there who WOULD hurt me.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Aliens. The X-Files and Fire in the Sky messed me up for life and then Signs sealed the deal. I'm also scared of heights, but most of the time I can choke that one down. Some dolls are just... evil. 










Just lookit the level of wrong there! It's the Island of the Dolls in Mexico: 

http://www.odditycentral.com/pics/mexicos-island-of-the-dolls-is-beyond-creepy.html


----------



## bruiser1904 (Apr 10, 2010)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> In all honesty, its the dark. Not like when its dark outside, but the pitch black when all the lights in your house or a room are off. The feeling of not knowing whats around you, especially not knowing whats in front of you, scares me the most. Even though I know that nothing is there, it just creeps me out. Also, any noise I here when its late at night and I'm home alone gets my imagination running thinking about what it could be. I also have to check at least twice if all the doors are locked. Strange, I know.
> 
> And for the longest time when I was younger, Michael Myers scared me, after I saw the first Halloween at a cousins house. I'v gotten over it now, but I could spend many sleepless nights just lying in bed afraid.



DR Ghoul, you and I are scared by the same stuff! I openly admit, Micheal Myers scares the holy hell outta me, and I'm 35 freakin years old!!! 

The dark is my worst enemy. I work nights and am fine with being in the dark and dont hav a problem with being in the dark truck parking areas after all the warehouse workers hav gone home and i hav to drop a trailer out there in the dark. but you put in my house after i get off work at 3am and I will leave the hallway light on because I know that MIcheal freakin MYers is waiting to pop out of somewhere i didnt check..lmao...plus I hate having to close my eyes because then I cant see whats coming at me.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I hate nasty water, like water in a drainage ditch... swamp water... you get the picture. Water that smells and you dont know what is under the surface because it is dirty and nasty and full of floating things and bugs and scum and it smells and ...... OH I guess you get the picture LOL I think my blood presure just went up LOL.... no really I HATE nasty water.... really, no really, really.....


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Maskaphobia is believed to be related to automatonophobia, or fear of humanoid figures. A precise cause has not been determined. Nonetheless, a common theory states that these phobias may be rooted in our expectations of human appearance and behavior.

Masks distort the wearer’s appearance, causing him to look strange and unusual. Most masks do not feature moving mouths, so when the wearer speaks, the sound appears to come out of nowhere.










































I think i was traumatized as a child. LOL..Not all masks scare me, but some i cant even look at. Strange, i need therapy


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, it looks like spiders have it hands down on this thread. i tend to agree with that, i hate spiders. fake spiders i'm okay with, but with real spiders, you'll get a shreak, a dance, and a lot of banging. gotta make sure the suckers are dead. shivers. absolutly hate those evil little creatures. and i hate heights, and flying, and when in water i'm okay as long as my feet can touch the ground. and burger king terrifys me. 

when i was little i was afraid of the dark, and things in the dark. i've outgrown that. we were never allowed nightlights, but my daughter and grandson got night lights.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Terra said:


> The giant _*BLEEPING *_spider on it's web in my front doorway! I was checking for my reaper gift for the 3rd time today and almost walked right into the darn thing. Scared me half to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






"Area of concern"


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I am scared of snakes. Every single one of them. Snakes in murky water would ensure a stroke.

And I'm also afraid of the idea that one day I might see a man lurking in the shadows of our backyard when I check outside before bed.

I won't mention my other fear. It's ridiculous.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sunflowers laurie, and don't forget dolls, and and and clowns. lol
and chuck a pumpkin at that spider in terras garage, give the poor girl some peace


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, yes, thank you so much, Hallo.  Keepin' me honest, you are. I just appreciate that you didn't post any pictures to illustrate those items, lol.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Spiders, rats, bats, and snakes all creep me out, but if I had to pick the one thing that I am most scared of, it would have to be seeing a large, dark figure holding a big honking knife!


----------



## bruiser1904 (Apr 10, 2010)

See, Micheal Myers scares the sheeeeit out of all of us!

I love that movies...I even like Rob Zombies better because it was more about Micheal and not his sister.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Frogs. I'm weird.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

A few more that scare me besides aliens:

Roaches/beatles/bugs in general (especially if they have wings...).

Being alone at night.

Men in black, shadow people, demons, paranormal phenomena in general.

Heights.

Rollar coasters.

People.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shebear, you made me laugh while at the same time scrunching up my face. no pictures laurie, i remember how hard you chuck those pumpkins. lol. and post big fat spider pictures in return. [shivers] sam, any reason why you are scared of frogs?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just read this thread yesterday, and last night I was surfing the TV channels and lo-and-behold, the episode of Buffy The Vampire Slayer "The Gentlemen" was on!! I have to agree with you all...it was REALLY creepy!

Now if there was just some way I could glide along above the ground like they did......


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

Scary CLOWNS!


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

phone calls from the ex wife are never any good.....


----------



## Wolftality (Jun 9, 2010)

Half-spider half-creepy dolls surrounding me in the dark, coming closer and closer


----------



## Doc Doom (Oct 7, 2009)

Dentists, no matter when


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

Certain areas of Chicago scare me at times, but what really gets me creeped out are deep bodies of water. I have swam competitively my entire life, so I'm never worried of drowning, but man when I've had to swim in any lake or the ocean, which half of me loves to do, I get way creeped out just thinking of what creature below the surface has it's eyes honed in on me..


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Total Darkness,Thanks to one of my sisters who used to get under my bed and then pull my sheets and my hair when I was younger and CLOWNS freak me out!!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Zemmiphobia


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*....the way they are handling the gulf oil spill.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nty2UU7wAk


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Apparently Snakes and Spiders do not scare me.



















What I have found out in the past that People get really freaked out when they walk into the web of a spider because its not knowing where the spider is or what kind it is that scares them the most.

When I was a little kid my parents did not let me watch any kind of scary movie. I slept over my friends house one night and we watched The Exorcist it was on 
"ON TV" I was about 10 at the time. That whole night I couldn't sleep on my friends bed. I had to go out to the livingroom and sleep on a couch. 

I love scary movies as much as the next person but if it has anything to do with killings in a bed or about sleeping or dreams "Freddy" up to this day I have trouble sleeping or even just laying in my bed.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

For sure CLOWNS - it got worse after I saw the movie "It" by Stephen King.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

My cesspool-of-a-job (that's me being "nice", just calling it that...)


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Robots..... hate robots. no idea why, but like the humanoid forms of robots freakk meee the flipp outtt. like iRobot. good movie. but dayummm it made me cry to watch it.


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

Cancer and Aliens... Grey Aliens to be specific... you put a grey alien prop or some type of alien scare tactic in front of me and i cannot guarantee the safety of those around me. Kicks and fists WILL fly.


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

Halloween_Queen said:


> Robots..... hate robots. no idea why, but like the humanoid forms of robots freakk meee the flipp outtt. like iRobot. good movie. but dayummm it made me cry to watch it.


im sorry but this made me laugh.. i was just picturing someone flipping out over robots


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

mommyto3 said:


> For sure CLOWNS - it got worse after I saw the movie "It" by Stephen King.



Its because of that movie that I don't like clowns much. As for Night of the Living Dead it creeped me out because I live about 10 minutes from the one town they mentianed in the movie.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Hyprosick said:


> im sorry but this made me laugh.. i was just picturing someone flipping out over robots


well i dont really flipp outt but when i see humanoid robots move, it makes me cry, i have to look away often, but no reason to be sorry =)


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

two weeks ago on vacation we went up to a lake. a kid aged about 16-17 was drowning. before I saw that nothing scared me but watching him suffer and go down like opend my eyes.


----------



## daryl_the_disturbed (Jul 18, 2010)

The possibilty of roving black holes make me nervous.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

halloweenrocks08, did someone help him? I'm hoping that someone got to him in time.. how awful...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> two weeks ago on vacation we went up to a lake. a kid aged about 16-17 was drowning. before I saw that nothing scared me but watching him suffer and go down like opend my eyes.


Sorry. Yeah, that would be tough to handle, I'm sure.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Something about decaying or rotten teeth just creeps me out. I'll often have dreams where my teeth just crumble. In fact I was going to upload and image just now and it just gives me shivers to look at them so I gave up.


----------



## man in the cellar (Jul 8, 2010)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> In all honesty, its the dark. Not like when its dark outside, but the pitch black when all the lights in your house or a room are off. The feeling of not knowing whats around you, especially not knowing whats in front of you, scares me the most. Even though I know that nothing is there, it just creeps me out. Also, any noise I here when its late at night and I'm home alone gets my imagination running thinking about what it could be. I also have to check at least twice if all the doors are locked. Strange, I know.
> 
> And for the longest time when I was younger, Michael Myers scared me, after I saw the first Halloween at a cousins house. I'v gotten over it now, but I could spend many sleepless nights just lying in bed afraid.


id go with the dark as well. no darkness, no halloween!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*what scares you*



halloweenrocks08 said:


> two weeks ago on vacation we went up to a lake. a kid aged about 16-17 was drowning. before I saw that nothing scared me but watching him suffer and go down like opend my eyes.


dang, did someone save him?


----------



## man in the cellar (Jul 8, 2010)

ReaperRick said:


> 1. Heights
> 2. Snakes
> 3. Martha Stewart Halloween Magazine


Martha Stewart Halloween Magazine! bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

For me, it's definitely the overly perky, living in a rosy world, cheerleader type of girl. I shudder everytime I'm near one. I would love to be there when reality comes crashing down on them though...

The other thing that scares me is something that we're not allowed to talk about here on this site...hint: their mascot is an elephant.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Terra said:


> The giant _*BLEEPING *_spider on it's web in my front doorway! I was checking for my reaper gift for the 3rd time today and almost walked right into the darn thing. Scared me half to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I have a similar case that arose yesterday evening...

I went use the restroom as nature called, while lifting the toilet seat I felt a little tickle on the tips of my fingers! I pulled my hand back almost back handing the wall behind me... Low and behold I see a spider hanging from its thread dropping into the toilet bowl! 

Wow, I was amazed that it didnt bite me or take a hard grasp onto one of my fingers as well. Talk about my BP shooting up instantly! I totally forgot the fact I had to use them restroom in the 1st place! lol! So I ran to get a camera that was nearest to me and snapped a few pics... Talk about checking underneath the seat ALWAYS!....

Here it is everyone:




























EEK!!!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

Hehe...too bad my brother wasn't there. His favorite spider-killing weapon is a rock measuring about 2 feet x 4 inches x 1 foot and made of slate. Can you tell he doesn't like spiders either? :evil:


----------



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

wristslitter said:


> Janet Reno, that guy scares the crap outta me.


LMAO
Hilarious!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ter, my advice to you is put down the camera and kill the thing already. eek! i hate spiders


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Worms. Just regular garden variety worms that you'd use for fish bait. Cant stand that wild slimy gross movement. For not having a skeleton they sure move too dang fast. After that, any sort of paracitical worm or internal creepy crawlie that can ultimately burrow through your entire body and brain and never been detected until your laid out on an icey cold steel table. uggg.


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

Dieing. Everything else makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

BEING BURIED.............ALIVE! Or being stuck in a dark, confined space!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Gorey Vidal said:


> For me, it's definitely the overly perky, living in a rosy world, cheerleader type of girl. I shudder everytime I'm near one. I would love to be there when reality comes crashing down on them though...


People like that get to me, too, and I'm with you on that sentiment _No one_ is perpetually happy; it's impossible to be, I'd think...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Kymmm said:


> halloweenrocks08, did someone help him? I'm hoping that someone got to him in time.. how awful...


 
Yes. There were two people on a boat and another young women that was about 10-15 feet out from where he was. He is a lucky kid that's for sure.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

What scares me:

1) Black Friday/Christmas shopping

2) The fact that my nine year-old is practically a teenager (or so she seems to think). 

3) Overly cutesy Halloween anything

4) April 15 (sorry Halloween, THIS is the scariest day of the year!)

5) Spotting a police car on the side of the road on the 30th of the month and realizing you are speeding.

6) Nancy Grace

and on a more serious note:

The last really _good_ scare I had was about 10 years ago. My husband and I were visiting Warwick Castle and taking the dungeon tour. For those who aren't familiar with the set up, the castle is populated with wax figures from the period. We happened around a corner into one very dark room containing several figures and I just as I looked into face of one - a young man - he suddenly MOVED. Just barely mind you, but it was enough to make me gasp and literally jump. He smiled slightly and mouthed a small shushing gesture, I suppose so I wouldn't give him away to the next unwitting victim. I know my eyes must have been like _saucers_. LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*what scares you*



Garthgoyle said:


> People like that get to me, too, and I'm with you on that sentiment _No one_ is perpetually happy; it's impossible to be, I'd think...


what, you guys don't like me. very blunt


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> what, you guys don't like me. very blunt


So you're one of those constantly-smiling drones, huh? Well, you've got good taste, coming to a Halloween forum and all...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

As soon as I saw this question I thought of last nite's episode of Modern Family & Manny's answer to this was:

"Dying alone."

If you saw the episode, you'll know what I mean when I say it was a ROLMAO!! moment of the evening.

If you don't, well, you'll have to wait for the DVDs or watch it on ABC.com.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*what scares you*



Garthgoyle said:


> So you're one of those constantly-smiling drones, huh? Well, you've got good taste, coming to a Halloween forum and all...


oh, trying to buy your way out of this huh? and i say that with a smile on my face.


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> What scares me:
> 
> 4) April 15 (sorry Halloween, THIS is the scariest day of the year!)


HEEEEYYYY.. that is my Birthday I'll have you know! *LOL* Scares the hell out of me too, and not because it is tax day!


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Stupid people scare the hell out of me.


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Socialism, and alien abduction.


----------



## jrice4760 (Aug 5, 2010)

Antique furniture and midgets. Can't even drink a glass of water around them...


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Scruffywolf said:


> BEING BURIED.............ALIVE! Or being stuck in a dark, confined space!



Me too!
Also I cannot stand snakes! (sorry snake- lovers) ...What really scares me, are the constrictors! Ugh! ...totally creeps me out! *H1*

*Q*: Does anyone know what to do if a python or boa bites and constricts around you or a pet, how do you make it release?


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

When you begin to run out of Halloween candy before the nights up......


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

Halloweenie1 said:


> When you begin to run out of Halloween candy before the nights up......


Ha! That's my signal that I'm not going to have any more ToTs. How do I know? Because every year without fail I think I'm going to run out of candy so I hurry to the store to pick up some more and when I come back there's not a single ToT that comes by. It's happened three years in a row to me...and I've only been doing this for three years.

Rich


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Halloweenie1 said:


> Me too!
> Also I cannot stand snakes! (sorry snake- lovers) ...What really scares me, are the constrictors! Ugh! ...totally creeps me out! *H1*
> 
> *Q*: Does anyone know what to do if a python or boa bites and constricts around you or a pet, how do you make it release?


Yup shotgun!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Pure darkness - when my imagination runs with what could be lurking in the shadows. I don't like spiders or bees either!


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Well let's see... I think snakes are cool, I keep rats as pets... I don't mind spiders as long as they're outside and I used to "save" worms when I was a kid (after a rain, when they were drowning or stuck on the sidewalk, I'd pick em up and put them back in the dirt...)

What I don't like are parasites, things that such your blood...like ticks and leeches, yuck! I'm not terrified of them though, I just think they're gross and they make my skin crawl.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

For me, its a movie. "Candyman". The *bleep* movie freaks me out so bad. The thought of the whole myth of saying a name 5 times in a mirror has been around since I was younger, (Bloody Mary). I guess the film just strike a nerve. And plus, that eerie piano score, *shivers.* I am also not a fan of Bees, which is kind of the Candyman's calling card. 

Spiders also freak me the hell out. I hate walking into a Spider-web, and just thinkin' the spider could be on me somewhere


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

I am with the spiders crowd. To me the only good spider is one that is a thin pasty film on the bottom of your shoe......


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

Large taxidermy kinda freaks me out. Big game animals that could eat or trample me if they were still alive. Just sitting there prepaing to attack. I know they are just waiting for me to be of guard!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Rubber balloons. I'm NOT kidding. I absolutely cannot stand to be around them, and the people at Party City think I'm crazy because I have to walk around their store with my hand over my mouth (generally muttering "OH my god not another one!") the entire time I'm shopping for Halloween items (I refuse to go in at any other time...I caved this year for my son's bday because no one else had Pokemon stuff).


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Azrielle said:


> This stupid black widow, no matter how many times I knock the web down it appears in a new door or window! I know it's the same one b/c it has not 1 but 4 red diamonds!! It seems to be immune to the sprays that we spray around windows and doors! Talk about creepy when you open a door and there it is in your face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forget what movie it was and I don't remember if it was a guy or girl, but they were trying to wash a spider down a bathroom sink. And every time it came back it was bigger, silly but I don't even remember how it ended must have blocked it out for some reason. The only time spiders freak me out is when I run into one unexpected if I see them from a distance I'm OK. 
I'm really not a scary type of person, and imagination doesn't work in over drive my nerves are pretty calm.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Not that it's a Halloween flavored fear, but to imagine something large sinking below me while I'm in the water gives me the willies.

That one scene from Titanic looking down after she goes under makes me uncomfortable and not much of anything does (except the overly mushy drawn out romance of that movie LOL).


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

last night i got out of the car and walked from the car port to the house. at the end of the car port i walked through a giant thick sticky spider web. i freaked out and did the OMG OMG OMG dance, brushing what i could off me, knowing that huge dangerous spider was on my body somewhere. *shudder* i know its still in my hair or something...waiting..biding its time before it lays eggs and they devour me from the inside.....oh man....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*spiders*



LadyAlthea said:


> last night i got out of the car and walked from the car port to the house. at the end of the car port i walked through a giant thick sticky spider web. i freaked out and did the OMG OMG OMG dance, brushing what i could off me, knowing that huge dangerous spider was on my body somewhere. *shudder* i know its still in my hair or something...waiting..biding its time before it lays eggs and they devour me from the inside.....oh man....


i know that dance well, and besides the fact you mentioned, it's biding it's time to bite you.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Clowns Snakes and Along With Others Here Things That Go Bump In The Night The Dark Doesn't Scare Me It's What's In The Dark That Makes My Skin Crawl


----------



## One Eye'd Jack (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm sure there are a few things that I really am afraid of, however, what's coming to mind at the moment is either one of two things: Hell freezing over or pigs flying.

If either of these things ever decide to happen I'll have a hell of a lot to account for. 
Just sayin.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Two things scare me senseless.

First of all, being stabbed by anything sharp (knife, machete, ice pick, screwdriver, a spork - you get the idea). The second thing would be buried alive. Now if I am ever stabbed, but not killed and they go ahead and bury me anyway, I would totally lose my mind!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

paradive said:


> the "curb" scene from American History X. i've seen a lot of disturbing films, but that scene is just. so. traumatizing.


^ Completely agreed.

I dislike the dark. I dislike going downstairs in my house at night because the house I'm renting at the moment is three stories tall and downstairs is just so far away, there could be anything between the bedroom and the kitchen *cries* it also doesn't help when you forget you've left props out, so you bump into the Grim Reaper at midnight when you come down to get a snack! 

I am phobic about being locked in somewhere. It's not the same as clastrophobia. I could happily sit in a tiny room all day if I knew I could get out. But as soon as the door is locked, I would start having panic attacks.

I hate spiders too.

The worst thing that scares me is my own imagination! I really freaked myself out the other day watching scary stuff on youtube (don't look up 'Mudhouse Mansion'!) and then I was jumpy for the rest of the night


----------



## Xenix47 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Spiders....*

I know there are a lot of people who hate spiders, myself being one of them... I can't stand the late August time of year when the spiders are six times their normal size here in NY, and they attach themselves railings and your car mirrors.. Creep me out!!! At least I don't have to worry about those poisonous spiders everyone has down south...


----------

